# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Kinetic art from Tove Kjellmark

## Airicist

Personal website - tovekjellmark.com

vimeo.com/tovekjellmark

facebook.com/tove.kjellmark

twitter.com/tovekjellmark

linkedin.com/in/tovekjellmark

Projects:

Alone Together

----------


## Airicist

Tove Kjellmark - No Escape, Kinetic Installation 2010

Uploaded on Mar 7, 2011




> Robot-like kinetic creatures act with evolving behaviour.

----------


## Airicist

The Uncanny Moment
August 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Talk (2016) || Perpetual Useless

Published on Jul 22, 2016




> Mixed media installation and performance, mechanics, skeletal parts, SpiNNaker board, 13 min dialogue.
> Two robots with uncanny humanoid faces and strange skeletal bodies sit in a room, discussing a disturbing dream. As a visitor enters the room, the robots respond by moving their eyes, then turning their heads and speaking, as if an intruder has interrupted their conversation. We get the distinct impression that we are unwelcome, as the robots request that we “please be quiet” and turn back to their private conversation.


tovekjellmark.com/#/works/talk

----------

